# Solved: Automatic update settings changes



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

My automatic update settings keep changing from "Install updates automatically" to "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them." 

I've tried the Microsoft fix-it to repair Windows update, I scanned for viruses with Windows Defender, Malwarebytes, and ESET's online scanner... they each found minor issues which were cleaned. 

The issue continues, it seems to happen every time I shutdown and start back up but I'm not sure. Can someone help me out with this? It's really getting annoying... Thanks

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770T CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8150 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD HD7850M, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 944398 MB, Free - 754737 MB;
Motherboard: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD., DP700A7D-S04US
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi! I have dumb question. When this changes, what do you see in the setting drop down list?? Do you have to change it back to install automatically??
I see you have windows defender disabled. What are you using for anti-virus protection??


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

I use Windows Defender, I don't know why that says disabled, Action Center says its on.

The drop down says ""Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them" I keep having to change it back to update automatically.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the reply. I'm not a W8 user. It may be some thing to do with Admin privileges.
Sorry I don't have a better answer!! Could be a memory issue!! I really don't know!!


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

from your perspective is it the only settings thing that keeps on changing? and what about the recommended updates and Microsoft updates box are they checked or it also keeps changing?


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, just that setting... those other boxes stay checked.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

bigchalupa said:


> _I use Windows Defender, I don't know why that says disabled, Action Center says its on_.


Windows Defender is ON. The TSG SysInfo tool has a bug which shows WD as "Disabled". It is going to be fixed.

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I know that this reply does not answer your question. But, I always advise my clients to select "Download updates but let me choose whether to install them".

Personally, I never install updates on the day they are released. I always wait for 2 days to see if there are any reports of problems - this has saved my personal computer systems on many occasions.

T.


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Anyone else have any thoughts on how to get to the bottom of this?


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

bigchalupa said:


> Anyone else have any thoughts on how to get to the bottom of this?


Hi! I don't have any good thoughts. Doubt if any thing here helps. That's all I got for now!!

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2797-windows-update-settings-change.html


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The link provided on post 10 is for Windows 7
bigchalupa

is on Windows 8.1 - although generally settings are the same

*bigchalupa*
Some third party anti virus programs have been reported to cause this, although you say you are using Windows Defender and a scan only with Malwarebytes and Eset Online scanner
, so they have not caused it

Is there any other AV installed or WAS installed, as incomplete removal of a third party one - MAYBE although unlikely the cause.

The other possibility is that this is a laptop and on battery power - some laptop management systems can change the setting
This is a safety measure so that power cannot fail during installation, causing file corruption

There are other possible causes.

Do you have the logs from the scans if so please attach them to your reply.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

donetao said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply. I'm not a W8 user. It may be some thing to do with Admin privileges.
> Sorry I don't have a better answer!! Could be a memory issue!! I really don't know!!


I would suggest that if you don't use W8 then don't reply to topics in W8 forum. Saying you don't know or don't use W8 suggest that you are just answering for the sake of answering and increasing your post count, not with any aim of actually offering helpful suggestions or advice that has a reasonable chance of curing/solving the problem. 
Nobody is* required * to answer any posts here and most users seeking help would rather have no replies than somebody saying I don't know or I don't use that OS. Stick to what you do know and offer better help that way.

Settings in W8/W8.1 are quite different and even when they are the same settings, the way to actually get to them is very different and the majority of W7 users have a massive learning curve without installing one of the start menu programs that change W8 so it looks and acts like W7


----------



## jcgriff2 (Jul 6, 2008)

WIN + X keys will bring up a menu in W8.1/8 to get users to most Windows functions 

"Search" in W8.1/8 is basically the same as "Start Search" box in W7, Vista & W10 

To get to "Search" in W8.1/8 - swipe mouse top-right of screen; click on "Search" (or WIN+X)

After that, one would be hard-pressed to tell the difference between W8.1/8, W7, Vista & W10 

i. e., Control Panel, Event Viewer, Device Mgr, CMD, Explorer, Run, etc... are basically the same across the various NT 6x build Windows OS' I mentioned. 

XP is NT 5x build.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

> Posted by Derek ...... ".... _Settings in W8/W8.1 are quite different and even when they are the same settings, the way to actually get to them is very different and the majority of W7 users have a massive learning curve_.....





> Posted by JCG..... "...._one would be hard-pressed to tell the difference between W8.1/8, W7, Vista & W10_ .....


Would make a great topic for discussion in a separate Thread.....

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

bigchalupa


see post 11 please


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

bigchalupa said:


> Anyone else have any thoughts on how to get to the bottom of this?


Hi bigchalupa. It looks like others are having your issue. Does it happen all the time?? As I stated earlier, I don't run W8, but I do work on W8 rigs here in my retirement village. Seems that the problem started with a windows update???? Hope this helps!

http://www.eightforums.com/windows-...ate-settings-changing-without-permission.html


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

I've only had Windows Defender on this PC, I installed Malwarebytes after the issue began. The other day I installed Winpatrol to try and pinpoint when the change occurs, I'm alerted to the change at start up but it doesn't say what makes the change...

This is an all in one PC that is plugged in at all times.

I only have the malwarebytes log which is attached.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The items found by Malwarebytes would not on the evidence available cause this problem HOWEVER I do not of course know what else was found on the other scans


Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
that is right click the white microsoft flag left of taskbar and click cmd prompt admin
then at the prompt type


sfc /scannow
press enter and report the result please
when it completes it will show either


all in order no corruption or 
errors and repaired
or 
errors could not be fixed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this



> The other day I installed Winpatrol to try and pinpoint when the change occurs,


You have not bought that have you - as what it does can be easily done with free and probably more tried and tested reliable software.
If you have paid for it - for this problem, I am, sorry to say that IMHO you have wasted your money


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

No, I didn't buy it... what's free that's better?

Ok, the scan is done here's the results...



> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
> of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
> example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
> supported in offline servicing scenarios.


I tried to open that log file but notepad hangs and nothing comes up, should I attach it?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

donetao said:


> Hi bigchalupa. It looks like others are having your issue. Does it happen all the time?? As I stated earlier, I don't run W8, but I do work on W8 rigs here in my retirement village. Seems that the problem started with a windows update???? Hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.eightforums.com/windows-...ate-settings-changing-without-permission.html


That post in W8 forums is from June 2014 so hardly likely to be relevant to this situation


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and copy and paste this cmd
do not try and type it as spacing is critical it easier to copy and paste
It may appear to hang about 8 and 20%
Be patient please and report result

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

> That post in W8 forums is from June 2014 so hardly likely to be relevant to this situation.


Oops sorry I missed the date. You are right. Probably not relevant to the current issue. Looks like Macboatmaster is on top of this with his last reply. I will bow out and just observe.
PS Microsoft does mess up the updates some times. Didn't notice the date. I will be more careful of the dates from now on!!


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Results,


> Error: 0x800f0906
> 
> The source files could not be downloaded.
> Use the "source" option to specify the location of the files that are required t
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to this link and run the automatic fixit please for windows 8/8.1
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/971058

I realise you have already run this Fixit, but please try it again, now that we may have repaired some errors using sfc and dism = although clearly errors remain.

You may of course do as you wish, but you will not solve this problem by browsing the forum
With respect if there is a chance, it is either following my advice or someone else who comes into help

The problem is not such, that you will find the answer on a search.

That report that the source files could not be downloaded indicates that there is corruption tbat cannot be repaired using windows updates and other files from Microsoft and your backup files - not a backup you have made, but spare for want of a better word copies of the required files.

This - the corruption - is sometimes caused by the use of system cleaners, make it go faster programs and boosters etc - 
Have you used any of these such third party programs


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Macboatmaster said:


> You may of course do as you wish, but you will not solve this problem by browsing the forum
> With respect if there is a chance, it is either following my advice or someone else who comes into help
> 
> The problem is not such, that you will find the answer on a search.


I know, that's why I'm here... already tried the search route & failed

Anyway, I already tried the fix-it, it didn't work. I ran it again and oddly it found & repaired the same issues. I attached the results


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

I've only used ccleaner


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The registry aspect as well of CCleaner or just the default cleaner

Please go back now after that Fixit and run that cmd again

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Macboatmaster said:


> The registry aspect as well of CCleaner or just the default cleaner


Both, yes. But I've used it for years and never had issues. I have backups of the reg changes if you want to see.

I'm running that other scan now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will wait for the scan result but although you may have used CCleaner for years and it is certainly one of the better registry cleaners, - if there is such a thing - please take my advice and do not use it on 8.1
It is IMHO sooner or later the kiss of death and 8/8.1 does not take kindly to such interference with its system.


Even CCleaner itself (not the registry aspect) in default mode will without doubt cause problems.


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Same results,

Error: 0x800f0906

The source files could not be downloaded.
Use the "source" option to specify the location of the files that are required t
o restore the feature. For more information on specifying a source location, see
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=243077.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Is CCleaner set for system monitoring
http://www.piriform.com/docs/ccleaner/ccleaner-settings/changing-monitoring-settings-ccleaner-free.
If so please cancel that monitoring.

2. When did the problem first arise please

3. Although windows update settings are as you say, changed when you restart, please go windows updates and check for updates
if any are available and selecting one of the security updates please see if it will install

4. If it fails to install and depending on the answer to 2 - when did the problem first arise
If you have a registry backup that you can import - from BEFORE this problem please do so


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

No system monitoring is off.

Not sure when it started, a couple days before I posted here.

There are only optional updates available but an update was installed earlier without issue.

I have a reg backup from the 9th. I'm not sure how to import it though, do I just run the file?


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok, I figured it out and imported those entries.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Leave the import for the time being please - 


EDIT BEFORE proceeding as below in view of the registry import - REBOOT and again run Defender quick scan and Malwarebytes threat scan
POST LOGS please






LEAVE this please until I have as above and have posted back - IN other words please do not proceed YET below this line
Go here
http://www.tweaking.com/content/page/windows_repair_all_in_one.html

download the version 
Version 3.2.0 (5/19/2015)

ON THE direct download link run to install and check configure shortcut for YOU - rather than all users
Uncheck - launch Windows repair on finish.
DO not yet start the program

NOW go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
regedit

when that opens
scroll to the top entry on the left pane
*Computer*
right click that entry and click export
on the window that opens
save that reg file to the desktop
you can name the file as you wish, if of course you already have a reg backup on your desktop make sure you name it
so that you know which is the one to use if necessary

Close regedit and cmd prompt

* Now please open from the desktop shortcut the Windows repair all in one
See please my screenshot for boxes to check on scan*
When you start the repair tool
do not activate the options until you get to the REG Backup and the System restore point - click backup and click Restore point
We have already of course backed up the whole registry - however please click to check reg backup on Tweaking com as that backup is the first to use if it should go wrong.

The reason we are not using scan for infections is that we have already done this
The reason we are not using chkdsk is that on windows 8.1 errors are self healing unless you receive a report from windows that your disk needs to be checked for accuracy.
In most cases if errors were detected during checks - autochk would run on start

Then on next screen - see my screenshot for boxes to check

then run repairs.


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

How do I get a log from defender? It just finished and didn't find anything. Malwarebytes is running now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry my error if it did not find anything I do not need it
Apologies


were it needed it is on the history tab


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

No problem, Malwarebytes also came up clean.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
BEFORE proceeding with the rest of post 35
Go back to a cmd prompt please and just in case it was CCleaner reg cleaner
run that DISM cmd once more


If it fails again please go to post 35
follow carefully please all the steps


Check with me, any aspect you are in doubt of


After tweaking com has run or of course if there are any problems please post


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

did you install Update to enable the Diagnostics Tracking Service in Windows kb3022345 https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/3022345
It was one of the optional updates over the last 2 months and has been causing both update problems and making SFC /Scannow report that there is corruption

As far as we can tell the sfc report is erroneous and there is no actual corruption so it doesn't need fixing, it appears to be something to do with the backend database not including the required information so SFC thinks the files are corrupted.

This only happens on some systems. 
The update isn't a needed one so uninstall it &see if the update problems & scan now corruption go away.

This other optional update has been observed to cause similar bad behaviour and unless you were actually suffering badly from the problem it was supposed to fix, uninstall that as well 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3048043


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, I had those updates installed and removed them.

Scannow results now say,



> Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


Macboatmaster should I still do post 35? The DISM cmd still gives the same results.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry could you clarify if this sfc result is after ONLY the restore of the registry from CCleaner, or is it from my colleagues suggestion re the updates.


Also in view of the apparent success of the system file check, please try setting updates and then check if still set on reboot


IF NOT still set send please the URL of the free speccy


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry could you clarify if this sfc result is after ONLY the restore of the registry from CCleaner, or is it from my colleagues suggestion re the updates. - so when please did you uninstall the updates.

Also in view of the apparent success of the system file check, please try setting updates and then check if still set on reboot

IF NOT still set send please the URL of the free speccy
run from this link and send URL as below

https://www.piriform.com/speccy

*File > Publish Snapshot*. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like. The person will not need to install Speccy


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh sorry, the sfc result is after removing the updates dvk01 mentioned. 

Last night I realized that the ccleaner registry changes I restored were from after this issue began. I forgot I had ran ccleaner in an attempt to fix the problem before starting a thread here. The last time I ran ccleaner was back in March, so I guess we can assume ccleaner wasn't the cause of my issue.

Windows update settings seemed to only change when I left the computer off over night. It never changed after a reboot... so it looks like we'll have to wait till tomorrow to determine if the issue has resolved.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well my colleague hit the nail on the head there, for the system file check


Lets see if the update settings have changed.


Send Speccy if you wish and I will have a look at that whether or not the update settings are correct


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, it's still happening. My speccy, http://speccy.piriform.com/results/LJ3FnBJQiIxncrepYBuGtYg


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not think
Avant Browser\gecko\gecko.exe
Memory Usage: 
313 MB

is compatible with windows 8.1


I am not suggesting it is the cause of the problem, but I do suggest that you uninstall it


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

That's just a web browser, its basically a shell for firefox. What makes you think it's not compatible? Also the change happens before I even start that program.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I am not suggesting it is the cause of the problem,


I presume you missed that part of my post

it is I thought not fully compatible with IE11 and Windows updates are always best using IE
Perhaps, if you are using Firefox for Updates - that may account for the large number of failures to install revealed on Speccy

http://forum.avantbrowser.com/viewtopic.php?t=34201


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't understand, what does windows updates have to do with my browser?


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

I seemed to have fixed this somehow. What I did was uninstall all the Samsung S agent crapola that came bundled with my pc and also set IE 11 as my default browser. Not sure which resolved it but I'm going to set Avant back to default and see what happens. I'm thinking it was the samsung stuff but we'll see.

Thanks everyone that tried helping me out, much appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

mark it solved please by clicking the mark solved button on your post


I am sure you will not agree, but if you continue to run CCleaner registry cleaner you will most certainly - sooner or later encounter problems and if you run the general CCleaner in default mode on windows 8/8.1 you will encounter problems, most likely with Defender scan taking unduly long, windows store apps and indeed possibly Windows updates.


However of course - it is as it always must be your decision


----------



## bigchalupa (Aug 1, 2004)

Incorrect sir, I will agree lol. I don't want to go through a hassle like this again if something goes screwy. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers 
Hope all is OK

according to the CCleaner forum, - problems still exist, on some computers with CCleaner and updates on 8/8.1

http://forum.piriform.com/index.php?showtopic=43473

I just cannot decide if it is CCleaner or other aspects of some computers - eg other software
I think it is very much like the use of 3rd party anti virus programs on 8/8.1
On some computers they seem to work OK on others they cause problems

The file system on 8 and 8.1 is slightly different to previous editions of Windows and IMHO it is this that is the stumbling block to many third party system maintenance tools.


----------

